# Metatrader and mobile devices: is it worth it?



## supermatt (27 October 2009)

Hi, I am wanting to buy a phone with windows mobile 6.1 on it. One of the reasons is so I can install mt4 on there so I can monitor my trades on the go.

I am wanting to know if any of you are currently doing this, there are many opinions on this and the general consensus appears to be that its not really that good and is only half useful for perhaps moving a stop loss somewhere but not really good for analysis or active trading.

The reason i am reconsidering buying a phone is because they cost more than my brand new laptop i just purchased. The mobile trading idea may not even be that good, for looking at charts and trading on anyway. 500bucks just to have a look where stop loss is, probably aint worth it..

or would a smaller 10inch notebook be a better purchase than a small screened phone.

any opinions are appreciated

thanks!


----------



## OzAsh (13 November 2009)

It works - I have done it most of this year.
I also monitor stock positions (with a different app).
Ash


----------



## caribean (14 November 2009)

I still use an old PDA/Phone on GPRS, great for checking the price reaction to an anticipated level, etc.
It also has wireless, so some times i use it around the house to check a position I'm in without being stuck to the PC's.
Those times are few and far between, you tend to get stuck on it once you switch it on, since the price never happens to be exactly where you want it to be at the time of switching on, still, a valuable addition.
From a quick look i had recently, the Apple IPhone was the best current device i could find, screen size being the most important thing, IMO.


----------

